# Reply from stabenow- gun control



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

This is the response i got pertaining to the ruger website tgat let you send a letter to all your reps about gun control, thought id share.


Dear #####,

Thank you for contacting me about the tragic
and senseless violence in Newtown,
Connecticut. I appreciate you sharing your
thoughts and concerns with me.

If there is anything that deeply unites
Americans across the country it is our love for
our children and grandchildren and our desire
to keep them safe. In the wake of the
heartbreaking tragedy at Sandy Hook
elementary, all of us must come together to
determine what steps can be taken to protect
our children. That means discussing how we
can strengthen our gun laws to help stop
attacks like this from happening again, while
protecting responsible gun ownership and
preserving our hunting heritage. It also means
strengthening mental health services, and
focusing on the broader culture of violence in
the media and our society. These solutions
may not be easy, but one thing should be clear
 complacency and inaction until the next
attack must not be an option.

Thank you again for contacting me. Please
continue to keep me informed about issues of
concern to you and your family.
Sincerely,

Debbie Stabenow
United States Senator
U.S. Senator Debbie Stabenow
The United States Senate  Washington, DC 20510
stabenow.senate.gov

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I received the same form letter at 3:44pm.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

pretty much sums up my thoughts, waste of time writing letters...

to our US senators at least


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Got the same. She's going to vote how her party tells her to, not her constituents.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> pretty much sums up my thoughts, waste of time writing letters...
> 
> to our US senators at least


Why??

Each piece of communication adds a number to the total on one side or another. If you do not send a letter then there is one less number added to the total on the pro gun side. One day the senator's aides tally the numbers and say that there are not very many pro gun people anymore.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

alex-v said:


> Why??
> 
> Each piece of communication adds a number to the total on one side or another. If you do not send a letter then there is one less number added to the total on the pro gun side. One day the senator's aides tally the numbers and say that there are not very many pro gun people anymore.


if they are really going to tally this up then maybe, but all i will say is i am pro freedom and against awb's and mag restrictions, but its not worth my time writing a nice long letter about my points to people who dont give a damn about our rights, and will stick to their party anyway...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

GuppyII said:


> Got the same. She's going to vote how her party tells her to, not her constituents.


That's why our government is so dysfunctional.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Then lets start a grassroots movement to get her out! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Ronno said:


> Then lets start a grassroots movement to get her out!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good luck with that....she is pretty much entrenched.....farmers & folks in the U.P. seem to love her for some reason (judging by the signs I saw when I was up there this past fall).
She has never been a friend of gun owners....I have written several letters to her on a variety of subjects, and I just get a form letter back, usually AFTER the vote has been taken......and realize that she isn't even reading those letters; some aid or "helper" is.


----------



## rlister (Jan 9, 2013)

Second the get her out of there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Write her back and ask where in the constitution does it mention the 2nd Amendment's intent is to preserve our hunting heritage?


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

I got the same letter, I thought she wrote it herself and directed it right at me! :lol: The letter was bs and pretty much told all of us to go **** ourselves and our rights without coming out and saying it. I agree, the 2nd amendment was not put in place to protect our hunting rights, those were already a given right to survive. I'm not sure if the letter did any good or not but for the 2 seconds that it took to do it was worth it and I will continue to write more, how else am I going to voice my opinion and defend my rights?


----------



## Hot Bite (Aug 25, 2012)

It is pretty funny that I got a response saying that my letter had something to do with Newtown . MY letter had to do with ME having to go to DETROIT to make part of MY living. As I put in MY letter, please put yourself in MY shoes. And if you still don't feel like a Glock 19 "needs" 15 rounds in it, I will drop you off on the East side of Detroit on a hot Saturday night in August, your goal will be to walk all the way through the D, all the way to Telegraph. We will see how your views on this change Mrs Stabenow. So I get the Newtown letter back


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Well....I believe she was just up for relection in November. Any guesses who supported her? Libs, socialists and unions maybe? Don't blame her...blame those that voted for. They own this mess.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Last August we had a EUP QDMA event and Debbie sent 2 aids from Marquette to the event which was held east of Cedarville. She is pro hunting and that is someone who we need on our side.

As for being a waste of time your post here took longer to write than it did sending the form letter from Ruger which went to many other parties who need to know that gun owners vote.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> Got the same. She's going to vote how her party tells her to, not her constituents.


Republicrats dont give a damn about the American people. They only care about lining their pockets, and authoritarian power. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

No matter which side of the isle you agree with, keeping in contact with your representaives is very important! Form letter or not, it does count in their decisions. I have been doing this for years, and i will tell you, they know me by name! 
I received a call at 8 P.M. last week from one of my Rep's, and spent twenty minutes on the phone with him, while he ate dinner. I let him know that i did NOT vote for him, and really spoke my mind. He took it all in, and gave me, what i recieved as a very honest answer.
Call, call, call... 9 times, out of 10 you won't get through, but believe me it matters! 
It's time, to really put the pressure to Washington, and if you sit by, and hope someone else will do it for you, your wrong.... How do you think the Dem's got where they are today? Join groups, and call, fax, e-mail every chance you get!!!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

downrange said:


> Republicrats dont give a damn about the American people. They only care about lining their pockets, and authoritarian power.


That is a statement that displays your stupidity. Who will you go to then to preserve your rights? Pres. Obama or maybe the Democrats? Naw, I doubt it.

The republicans are the only ones interested in protecting our rights, and yes, I know they are all about worthless, but until this vastly liberal hoard and the unions elect a true conservative that's all we have.

The first goal we have to secure is to get a bunch of honest conservative farmers in congress and throw out all the career politicians, then we will have true freedom and our rights under the constitution protected and secured.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

got the same reply word for word


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Jim..47 said:


> That is a statement that displays your stupidity. Who will you go to then to preserve your rights? Pres. Obama or maybe the Democrats? Naw, I doubt it.
> 
> The republicans are the only ones interested in protecting our rights, and yes, I know they are all about worthless, but until this vastly liberal hoard and the unions elect a true conservative that's all we have.
> 
> The first goal we have to secure is to get a bunch of honest conservative farmers in congress and throw out all the career politicians, then we will have true freedom and our rights under the constitution protected and secured.


Stupidity? Come on dude... Really? I said Republicrats, not Republicans. They all work for the same people, and btw its not us. My point was exactly like you said. Get rid of career politicians. Elect real conservatives. "Republicans" are not interested in preserving our rights. I would suggest having a peep at the Libertarian party. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

downrange said:


> Stupidity? Come on dude... Really? I said Republicrats, not Republicans. They all work for the same people, and btw its not us. My point was exactly like you said. Get rid of career politicians. Elect real conservatives. "Republicans" are not interested in preserving our rights. I would suggest having a peep at the Libertarian party.
> 
> 
> Sometimes life is greasy.



Good to hear. I guess I couldn't read between the lines on your previous post. How stupid of me. I am as conservative as anyone in this country, so please don't think you have one up on me. As for the Libertarians, I don't believe in creating a new party. If we can't fix the old party then we can't make a new one either.

Voting Libertarian is the same as voting for Democrats.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

CMR said:


> This is the response i got pertaining to the ruger website tgat let you send a letter to all your reps about gun control, thought id share.
> 
> 
> Dear #####,
> ...


Rec'd same letter on 1/24


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Here is one I received from Candice Miller; Responding to a letter I sent her.
Thank God some of them have a brain.











From

Rep. Candice S. Miller 







Dear Mr. Fleming :



Thank you for contacting me regarding President Obama's recent proposals to address gun violence. I appreciate your opinion and welcome the opportunity to respond.



The murder of innocent children in Newtown, Connecticut was a heinous act that demands action to better protect our children. It is unfortunate that the Obama Administration is focusing far too much on the method used instead of the root cause of why it happened. The vast majority of firearm owners in America are law abiding citizens simply exercising the right of self-defense for themselves and their families guaranteed by the Second Amendment of our Constitution.



Criminals, by their very definition, do not care what the law states, so the only people impacted by stricter gun laws are those who seek to obey the law, not violent criminals. The fact of the matter is that there are already numerous laws in this nation protecting against the unlawful use of firearms that are simply not enforced. If the Obama Administration and states across the country want to reduce the criminal use of firearms it is time to start prosecuting those violations to the full extent of the law and take the guns out of the hands of criminals by putting them behind bars.



And if we truly want to stop instances like Newtown, we must look into all of the issues that may have contributed to the problem and can serve as real solutions to future violence. We must address the issue of an inadequate mental health system in this country that has failed to identify those who may commit these types of heinous acts before they happen and treat them effectively. The President has suggested some small steps in this direction; however more has to be done. We need to also attend to the issue of violent video games and movies that desensitize our children toward violence and death. Nothing we do will stop those disposed to violence if we do not attack the root causes of these tragedies.



The Obama Administration's proposal is largely focused on diminishing the Second Amendment rights of law abiding owners of firearms with new laws which the President himself has stated would have done nothing to stop the attack on Newtown. I cannot support that effort. It is disappointing that President Obama's political supporters in Hollywood who peddle violence and death to our children through violent video games and movies have been given a pass in this process. It is also disappointing that the President has not put forward a plan to take decisive action in improving a mental health system that has allowed these types of potential killers to fall through the cracks, only to allow them to carry out violent attacks. On one hand, this proposal is an overreach of executive authority and on the other, it is inadequate in addressing the root cause of the attacks.



I look forward to working with my colleagues in the House on legislation that is designed to truly protect our children without diminishing the constitutional right of law abiding citizens.



Again, thank you for your correspondence. If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact my office. If you would like to stay up to date on issues in Congress and how they affect you, please sign up to receive my e-newsletter, The Washington Connection, at candicemiller.house.gov. It has all of the information you need about current events in our nation's capital and their impact on Michigan's 10th Congressional District.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Got my form letter as well, time for round two...


----------



## trin44 (Jan 26, 2013)

i got the same massage from stabenow!!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Last August we had a EUP QDMA event and Debbie sent 2 aids from Marquette to the event which was held east of Cedarville. She is pro hunting and that is someone who we need on our side.
> 
> As for being a waste of time your post here took longer to write than it did sending the form letter from Ruger which went to many other parties who need to know that gun owners vote.



Luv,

Since when can we excuse someone who is "Pro Hunting" when they want to disarm us though their party vote. She needs to be out!
Incrementalism boys! I bet she hasn't hunted since she was a kid, if ever!

O'lame Fred


----------

